# Used tank price?



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys and gals! I found a possible good deal on a used 210 gallon aquarium and was wondering if yall could help me decide to buy it or not. It comes with a stand, t5 lighting, a fx5 canister filer, another canister filter im not sure of the name, and 3 fish ( 1 midas, 1 24" rtc, and a 18" rtc). Im just curious if you folks think $300 is a good deal? Any questions or comments are welcome and much appreciated!


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

If it is in good working condition, it is a bargain!


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Oyster Dog i thought it was a good deal but had to get some opinions. Now just gotta convince the wife!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Used tanks are normally $1 per gal for glass and $2 per gal acrylic, average Fx5 cost is $150-$200 used in fish clubs ($225 on ebay) ) (I just bought two myself local fish club) T5 lighting (guessing this is at least a72" tank) T5 for that size is at least $150-$200...so yeah.....$300 for all, **** good deal it sounds like if all is good shape.If all is good shape then jump on that deal big time because sounds like about $500-600 even normal Craigslist price IMO. Jump on it :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Ha! Thanks Steve and great breakdown on prices! I said it when i got my 125 a year ago and I'll say it again i wont ask for another tank again... at least till I see a good deal and get the approval from the cf fam! :lol:


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah man if you have to justify it with the wife then tell her....

210gal = $210
Fx5= $200 (or more)
72" T5 lighting= easy $150 or more
Unknown canister= easy $50 or more

Easy $600+ (and those prices are on the low side)

Through in a dinner night if she is not game


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I WISH i could find a 210 for that cheap around here! Saw a USED 200G going for $1000 the other day. It did come with a wet/dry sump, but still.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I paid $1,100.00 for my 210 new.


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks everybody! Im gonna go check it out in the morning! Then I gotta sell our 125 and move tanks around :roll: hopefully get some pics up also. Man I'm excited! Oh and dinner reservations are for 6 tonight 8)


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Smokin deal! The only factor is how beat up the tank is. You can do an overhaul on the canisters for pretty cheap and pop a new ballist in for next to nothing. Most people build pretty ugly 2x4 stands for 210.Even If the tank is junk, I would still try to buy they equipment for $150-$200


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Well everybody i couldn't wait until the am so I took a look at the tank tonight (after the dinner date) the tank itself is in great shape a few small scratches here and there but thats it. The stand on the other hand is not so good. Its holding the tank but for how long? The t5s are a 4 bulb fixture and only 48". But everything still seems like a good price. Do you think i should see if they will take $250 for it? Worst they could say is no right? And another question, would it be ok to house the 2 red tales cats and midas in my spare bathtub until i find good homes for them? Proper filtration and all. I think i need professional help...


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

MbunaRayne said:


> Well everybody i couldn't wait until the am so I took a look at the tank tonight (after the dinner date) the tank itself is in great shape a few small scratches here and there but thats it. The stand on the other hand is not so good. Its holding the tank but for how long? The t5s are a 4 bulb fixture and only 48". But everything still seems like a good price. Do you think i should see if they will take $250 for it? Worst they could say is no right? And another question, would it be ok to house the 2 red tales cats and midas in my spare bathtub until i find good homes for them? Proper filtration and all. I think i need professional help...


I would definitely offer them $250. Sounds like the equipment is decent, but not great. You will probably want to upgrade the lightening in the not to distant future and maybe the stand.

The stand, however, could be ok. Find out how long they've had it and if they've had any issues with it. if its been holding the tank for a while there's not reason that won't continue. You could always reinforce it some yourself.

I think that with proper filtration the bathtub s=would work for a little while. Just make sure they can't get out!  You wouldn't want to wake up one morning to a bathroom floor full of dead fish.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

You can build a hood for the tank and add a second four foot fixture staggered. Thats what I will eventually get around to doing on my 125 when I find money and time. I just have the two four footers ontop of the glass tops at the moment. don't worry, with the fixture design, the glass doesnt get hot.


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok the price is $300 firm. But he will be delivering it in 3 days :dancing: . Will the fx5 and cascade be enough filtration for a heavily stocked mbuna tank or should i sell the cans and just use my diy wet/dry filter from my 125? The wet/ dry is probably set at 600gph now but i can crank it up to 900 if i remember correct. And gixxerguy i will be doing just that! Thanks for the help!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

MbunaRayne said:


> Ok the price is $300 firm. But he will be delivering it in 3 days :dancing: . Will the fx5 and cascade be enough filtration for a heavily stocked mbuna tank or should i sell the cans and just use my diy wet/dry filter from my 125? The wet/ dry is probably set at 600gph now but i can crank it up to 900 if i remember correct. And gixxerguy i will be doing just that! Thanks for the help!


I would use the wet/ry along with the fx5. You probably want at least 2000GPH with this sized tank so that will get you close. You may want to get a larger pump for the wet/dry tho. Keep an eye on your water perimeters. If they are ok even when the tank is fully stocked then your filtration is fine.

Do you have an overflow box for the wet/dry? How large of a sump does it have. Just want to make sure it can handle the larger tank without any flooding issues.

I would probably use the fx5 on the 125, set it up for more fish and sell the cascade. You will definitely need a larger pump for the wet/dry then tho.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

WOW!!! that is an absolute steal. Around me doubtfull you cold come close unless the tank was a serious leaker. I would sell the cascade upgrade the pump on the sump and keep the 125 using the fx5 or just keep the cascade and use it for emergent situations such as needing to remove meds with carbon or anything of that nature. Always nice to have a decent backup filter around. If you were closer i would give those RTC a home. Just got a 12 foot pool for next summer if i dont find some monsters for it i will be having happy cichlids.


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

To get a bigger pump u have to be sure your overflow can drain that fast. Also be aware that rated gph decreases with height of return.


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

:lol: you guys are gonna lead me to getting a divorce! Im sure if i keep the 125 and the 210 the wife will cut a body part off me and feed it to the fish and then they may get Malawi bloat  . The 125 currently has a skimmer box that i have no idea what brand it is or anything besides it has a 1" drain. That runs down to a 30 gallon with the bucket method filter. Then returns with a Gen X 40 to a 4' spraybar. I do have a 55 gallon i could use as a wet dry for the 210. I would like to run a double overflow pipe and get rid of the skimmer box but im not sure about how well that method works. Please any ideas for overflows and filtering would be great and yes i will keep the fx5 on as well. SupeDM i thought i had a problem with wanting to put fish in a bathtub buy in a pool  ok ok i would love to take a swim in there!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

MbunaRayne said:


> :lol: you guys are gonna lead me to getting a divorce! Im sure if i keep the 125 and the 210 the wife will cut a body part off me and feed it to the fish and then they may get Malawi bloat  . The 125 currently has a skimmer box that i have no idea what brand it is or anything besides it has a 1" drain. That runs down to a 30 gallon with the bucket method filter. Then returns with a Gen X 40 to a 4' spraybar. I do have a 55 gallon i could use as a wet dry for the 210. I would like to run a double overflow pipe and get rid of the skimmer box but im not sure about how well that method works. Please any ideas for overflows and filtering would be great and yes i will keep the fx5 on as well. SupeDM i thought i had a problem with wanting to put fish in a bathtub buy in a pool  ok ok i would love to take a swim in there!


Would the fish you are getting from the new tank fit in the 55 or better yet the 30? You could keep them in there for a few weeks while you setup the new tank.

Well, we don't want to get you in trouble with the wife. Wish I lived closer to you, I would buy that 125 with the cascade and old wet/dry form you in a heartbeat...if the price was right. 

What kind of overflow are you using right now? It is an overflow box? I like this overflow design if you don't want to drill the tank. It's not as pretty, but easy to do and very efficient.


----------

